# Success ratio for whitetails



## Chromelander (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm looking at going on a guided whitetail hunt next year with archery gear in Ohio or Illinois. And was wondering what the odds of being successful are. 130 inch minimum. Who all has been on a guided Hunt and what were odds of success based on the number of hunters in camp. I know alot of variables involved. Would a 30% success be expected? I don't know.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Actual "kills" or "shot opportunities"? Lots of guys have opportunities at Outfitter's "minimum" bucks but choose to pass for various reasons.
In Ohio and Illinois, it's not unusual for 2.5 yo bucks to reach 130", so keep that in mind.


----------



## Chromelander (Oct 1, 2011)

I guess actually killing is what I was thinking. I hate spending alot of money and going home empty handed. A 130" is big for me. Just wondering what others have experienced


----------



## Honkkilla59 (Dec 12, 2013)

Be aware that my out of state outfitter have a minimum size deer you can shoot without paying a club fine.
I know many that use 140 as a minimum benchmark. 
Remember your not hunting Michigan and it's more about the experience and the ability to shoot a mature trophy class animal.


----------



## Chromelander (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm just trying to get an idea how guys do on these hunts. Like if your camp has 6 guys and only 2 get deer or 6 guys and 5 get deer. That type of thing.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

You cant really put a number out there and be very accurate as far as actually putting a deer on the ground. Way too many variables. Specific outfitter, county, type of land, weather, previous hunters on the property, etc. I would say that if you do your homework, and find a reputable outfitter, especially one that doesnt run a lot of hunters through, and you get good weather(for hunting), then you have a high percentage chance at shooting a deer. Now other factors will be things like EHD, and whether or not you can deliver when the time comes to release an arrow. My first time out of MI, seeing several bucks over 140-150, I didnt know what to do. It wasnt normal for me. 

Ive hunted with outfitters in MO, KS and IA. Shot deer in all 3 states, but I didnt base my trip on whether or not I filed tags. The experience of hunting somewhere new, and somewhere with big deer, and a lot of bucks makes it worth it.


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

You can't go into a hunt thinking that only a harvest is a successful hunt. You can get disappointed quickly. Just do your homework to find a good guy to hunt with, have fun, enjoy yourself and remember it's free range. Anything can happen and weather plays a huge role that's beyond any outfitters control. If you need it guaranteed whip out your wallet and go into a high fence guaranteed hunt. If you go on a free range hunt and only a harvest is a successful hunt then save yourself the grief and money and stay home. I have been to outfitters where there is a guy in camp that has the mentality that only a harvest is successful. These guys take the fun out of the hunt and make the week miserable for everyone. Don't be that guy. FYI, thinking about it I run about a 50% success rate on harvesting a buck with outfitters. Like stated by another poster I usually score on the hunts that cost $3500/$4000. Not much success on hunts $2500 or under. I think the cheaper hunts get over hunted because they have to run more people through to make there nut. I think if you want your best chance at success for free range head to Saskatchewan. Very good chance at success on 140+. But your definitely not getting that for under $2500. More like $4000/$4500 or more. Good luck!


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm 0 kills, 5 years straight in Ohio (mostly semi guided), and I would consider myself a above avg hunter. I have seen high temps, wind, rain, snow, ice, you name it in those trips. if you absolutely have to kill to enjoy yourself I would hunt something different than mature whitetails with a bow. 

I have seen some giants though in those 5 years. 

This year going down for MZ season Jan 9-12


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

You can only do so much research and then lady luck takes over. Case in point:
Went on a wilderness hunt in Montana last year and had thoroughly vetted the outfitter - spoke with multiple former clients, checked the blogs etc, etc. All had had great success with everyone in camp at least harvesting one animal, either an elk or a mule deer with some clients getting both.

We traveled out their only to find that the wolves had moved into the valley we were hunting. Never saw an elk or buck. Nothing the outfitter, guides or we could do but enjoy the experience. 

It is what it is. Do your research, take your best shot and good luck


----------



## Steiny (May 30, 2011)

Guided whitetail hunts have very low odds of success.
I've done at lease 6 guided and semi guided hunts in Illinois, 3 in Kansas, and 1 in Alberta, archery and firearms.
Only killed an animal on one of those hunts (158" in KS), and muffed an archery shot on a dandy in IL.

I will say that in KS I could have killed bucks on every hunt but they were normal 120-130 stuff like we kill at home. Saw a lot of nice deer at a distance hunting with outfitters in IL, but only the one time did I have an opportunity at a shot at something 130 or over.

Looked to me like a lot of these IL outfitters don't really have as much ground to hunt as they advertise, and over hunt what they do have. The areas have big deer, but they are wise to the stand set ups and hunting pressure. Many of the pics on websites are old, or are of their buddies, rather than their clients.

For guided whitetail, I think you're going to have higher success if you head further west; Kansas, Missouri, Nebraska, North & South Dakota, etc. and you odds will go up a bunch if you rifle hunt. Expect to spend at least $3500 for the hunt + license and other expenses, $5000 wouldn't be unheard of. Those $2000 deals are typically just an expensive sit in the woods.

For the past six years, a buddy and I have been leasing in Illinois, and we are killing quality animals every year. Cost of the lease, motels, travel and meals for the season runs about the same a a decent five day guided hunt somewhere, however we typically get three of four short 3-4 day hunts per season on our lease. We set the stands and nobody is hunting when we aren't there. Killed a good eight point there Nov 4th with archery, and headed back Friday for their firearms opener.


----------



## Chromelander (Oct 1, 2011)

Steiny said:


> Guided whitetail hunts have very low odds of success.
> I've done at lease 6 guided and semi guided hunts in Illinois, 3 in Kansas, and 1 in Alberta, archery and firearms.
> Only killed an animal on one of those hunts (158" in KS), and muffed an archery shot on a dandy in IL.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply. It's the advice I was looking for. I've been on a few of the expensive sits in the woods before. You think you do your homework and find out its not what you expected.


----------



## gonewest (Oct 3, 2014)

Don't forget Kentucky. You can get a good bang for your buck.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

To add some data into the discussion. Taken from http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/Portals/wildlife/pdfs/publications/hunting/pub304.pdf

In 2013:
235,091 hunters
73,116 successful hunters who harvested at least 1 deer, antlered and antleress all seasons

73,116/235,091 = 31% success rate. This is also shown in the table on page 23.

If one assumes not all harvested antlered deer are 130 inch and higher, the success rate could be estimated as not greater than 31%. 

I like the idea of what others have suggested, which is to lease private ground, or to do a DIY hunt on public ground.


----------



## Cloverhill farms (May 14, 2013)

Success rates are always BS,all hunters are not created equal, I have hunters that have nerves of steel, and they are very successful, I also have hunters that are excellent shots but miss opportunities because mature whitetails will rattle some folks and if your rattled you make mistakes. Don't let outfitters BS you on success rates they mean nothing and no outfitter will tell you he has low success rates keep that in mind.


----------

